# wanting outside inside outside inside.



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

okay, i have a bit of a dilemma, My lab and my GSD, love it outside, and also inside.. so they love to whine and hit my blinds to go outside to pee, so i let them out, that's fine, but then they want to come in, (also fine) and about ten min later they want to go out to play. then they realize they want to come in, or they start digging and i make them come in. Im going crazy for the fact that i cant ignore them because they cry so loud to go outside, or they bark and scratch/jump at the door to come in. 
I am apprehensive about getting a dog door because i dont want to give them to much control (moslty my lab, she is the equivelent of a spoiled 17 year old) and i dont want them really freaking out they cant go outside if i close the door off and the have to stay inside for some reason unknown to them.

what im really asking is either should i get a dog door? or how would i teach them to deal with the fact the I decide when they can or cant go outside..

did i make any sense?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:

I know exactly what your talking about!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

whew, okay i wasn't sure if my pups are spoiled or if its just me being a baby


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

What is the exercise level of both these dogs ? Do they get enough exercise daily (or regularly) ? I would suggest you take full control of who goes out and when and for how long..not your dogs. ..at least that's my $0.02.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

My dog does the saaaame thing, especially now when the weather here in Savannah is starting to get nice! She knows to come to me and get my attention when she needs to go potty... and I swear she takes advantage of that fact! What to do, what to do!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It sounds to me like your pups have you well trained! I think they need a bit more exercise...Maybe when they go outside throw the ball, or what ever it takes to help them wind down. 

My Doxie does the same thing, but she is quick as a wink. If I open the door to correct her she squeezes in and runs for the couch. So I've learned to go outside through another door (I'm outside the fence) and tell her to quit jumping on the window. She sees me and runs for the fence. Then I go back in the house (with out talking to her when she gets to the fence). I keep repeating that so now when she sees me get up, or walk by, she runs to the fence. Not exactly what I was looking for, but she stops jumping on the sliding glass door, and tires herself out. When I do let her in, she is quiet for a long time.....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my dog door. It makes my life so much easier! 
Yes, my dogs are like little kids with it - in, out, in, out, in, out. Sometimes I close it if I want to make someone stay in or out. 

Until I got the dog door (years ago for my Dobe), I had no idea how much my dogs like to go out if they know they don't have to stay out. When I leave the house they are in their crates.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...my GSD is the same way. She is really bad when about it when I take her to my boyfriends house for the weekend. I have a doggie door at home but he doesn't so she always wants to run outside to chase a lizard but then she immediately wants to come back inside. I mostly leave the door open so she can what she wants, but it drives my BF crazy! LOL


----------



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> I love my dog door. It makes my life so much easier!
> Yes, my dogs are like little kids with it - in, out, in, out, in, out. Sometimes I close it if I want to make someone stay in or out.
> 
> Until I got the dog door (years ago for my Dobe), I had no idea how much my dogs like to go out if they know they don't have to stay out. When I leave the house they are in their crates.


absolutely, dog doors are the best, mine come and go as they please, all hours of the day, will never be without a dog door, you should give it a try, can always close if you want them in, or out... mine have free rome of the house all day while I am at work, I think they spend most of the time outside, that and sleeping upside down on the couches...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

They have learned if they cry/carry on that you will let them out/in when they want. Basically you have been rewarding bad behavior. Wow it must be hard to deal with 2 dogs doing this! I think now you have to train them that crying, scratching at the door etc is not acceptable to begin with. 
I think when we start training the pup we are so glad they are telling us they need to go out to pee (rather than going right there on the rug) we take what we can get! Then they realize they can get THEIR reward (going out, coming in when they want) by doing the same offensive behavior. 
How old are they? You might have to redirect them from the bad behavior and NOT let them out unless you know it is a real potty call (in the a.m., after eating) for a while. You decide when it is time to go out and when it is time to come in. Teaching them this might take a long time if this issue has already been going on for a while. Tough one, and you probably have to break it down into parts. For example, after they learn that scratching the door will not get you to open it, you can reward them for doing something else to let you know. I don't give Max an actual food reward when he goes out and does NOT pee/poop. But I also give him opportunities to go outside to play and not just take care of business. 
I think w/ GSDs you need to always have them know that you are "in charge". I think if you spend the time/effort now rather than getting a doggie door it will carry over in a positive way when it comes to other training issues.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

they get a lot of exercise! See part of me wants to let them have a dog door and just do whatever, but the other part of me doesn't want them to think they have control, Control is a biiiiiig issue with my lab. she is always testing me, i make them sit before i open the door to come in, and she will sit there and stare at me for ten min. plus, then finally will slowly sit, She is very very smart witch is why she is a brat lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Had 3 different dogs/breeds, they ALL do it. One definition of a dog is: four paws and a tail on the wrong side of a door. I just ignore mine and she gives up and lays down by the door then gets lonesome and finds me and stays by me. I can tell if she 'has' to go out as opposed to wanting to go out, fortunately. Used the pet door for our last dog but she destroyed the yard. This dog never had that freedom and therefore doesn't miss it. However, to compensate she gets a lot of walks and exercise. If only it would work for MY weight !!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah im going to just ignore the bad behavior. they are 5 months and 1.5 years. i need to re- assume my role as leader! its just going to take time :/


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I usually just leave my back door open now and let them go in and out as they want (only when I am home). If the weather is not good then the door gets shuts, but I am fortunate that mine aren't pushy about wanting to go out when the door is shut. My oldest dog is content to just lay on the rug by the door. Willow will go over and give a bark or yip but I just ignore her and she will walk away and find something else to do. 
If you don't want to do a doggie door and leaving your door open is an option, at Lowes I found a mesh screen that hangs from a tension rod and fits in the door frame. It is weighted at the bottom but the dogs can go through it but it keeps most of the bugs/flies out. Best $25 I spent all summer.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i say if you your lab is always testing limits, avoid the dog door. It also sounds like you need to do some GOOD behavior training because you've only been encouraging by letting them out whenever they want. my 2 cents is dont let them out except to go potty and only for playtime when you're willing to go out with them. They need to remember who is boss and that they dont determine when they go out for playtime.


----------

